# bacon.......



## chefrob (Apr 22, 2011)

buckboard and canadian that is..........cured for a week and cold smoked both.

smoke generator........hickory in the small one and maple in the bigger one.


the set up..........


peppered.............


chipotle.........


canadian.....southwest style..........


after 3-4 hrs..............


after 6 hrs finished the CB with indirect heat to internal temp of 160....


after 12 hrs of smoke here is the peppered..........


chipotle.............


and the CB.............


vac sealed overnight and i'll slice them in the morning for breakfast.
thx for stoppin' by.................

/ message  sig


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 22, 2011)

Looks awesome Rob, I've just got to smoke some bacon. That's right at the top of my list.


----------



## wildflower (Apr 22, 2011)

after 6 hrs finished the CB with indirect heat to internal temp of 160    how is that cold smoking?????   What temp did you get the BBB?????   I just don't understand!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2011)

Any left?

Who sliced it for you?

Bear


----------



## nwdave (Apr 22, 2011)

If I may presume to interject,  He smoked the CB for 6 hours, then removed from the smoke and placed in another "grill" if you will, then finished the CB with indirect heat until he got to 160*, where it'll be safe to eat, without further cooking or grilling or whatever.  The BBB  remained in the original smoker and he continued applying smoke for an additional 6 hours, still in a cold smoke environment.  He's actually doing two techniques here.  AND showing an excellent usage of the AMNS in an ideal application. 

Unfortunately for me, SWMBO saw this thread and wanted to know when I was going to do something like this.  THANKS Chefrob, now I've got another project moved up to IMMEDIATE 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






or else, status.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 


wildflower said:


> after 6 hrs finished the CB with indirect heat to internal temp of 160    how is that cold smoking?????   What temp did you get the BBB?????   I just don't understand!!!!


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 22, 2011)

Looking great!!!!

  Craig


----------



## chefrob (Apr 23, 2011)

NWDave said:


> If I may presume to interject,  He smoked the CB for 6 hours, then removed from the smoke and placed in another "grill" if you will, then finished the CB with indirect heat until he got to 160*, where it'll be safe to eat, without further cooking or grilling or whatever.  The BBB  remained in the original smoker and he continued applying smoke for an additional 6 hours, still in a cold smoke environment.  He's actually doing two techniques here.  AND showing an excellent usage of the AMNS in an ideal application.
> 
> Unfortunately for me, SWMBO saw this thread and wanted to know when I was going to do something like this.  THANKS Chefrob, now I've got another project moved up to IMMEDIATE
> 
> ...


thx dave..........and yer welcome!


----------



## chefrob (Apr 23, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Any left?
> 
> Who sliced it for you?
> 
> Bear


i'm going to have gary come over and do a hack job on it!


----------



## boykjo (Apr 23, 2011)

Nice bacon rob, Cant wait to see it sliced open...bacon is also up on my list


----------

